# cannot run preview graph



## migsnz (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey there - I'm trying to install a MSI StarCam 370i - I'm running WinXP and I keep getting error 80070450: cannot run preview graph - any ideas on how to fix this error - I'd really apprieciate the help
 Thanks Migs


----------

